
Is an Open Marriage a Happier Marriage? - esalazar
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/05/11/magazine/is-an-open-marriage-a-happier-marriage.html
======
gamechangr
Yeah right....I doubt many open marriages start because of a terminal illness
(and from the woman's side no less).

I'm sure it has NOTHING to do with male sexuality and overall "the grass is
greener".

Give me a break!

